

Watch Tim Cook Explain Why He Doesn't Think Google Glass Will Be Mainstream - eande
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-ceo-tim-cook-on-google-glass-2013-5#ixzz2UeZU98ck

======
benologist
BI is such a content farm they basically wrote the same article 2x:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-ceo-tim-cook-on-
google-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-ceo-tim-cook-on-google-
glass-2013-5)

[http://www.businessinsider.com/cook-google-glass-is-
unlikely...](http://www.businessinsider.com/cook-google-glass-is-unlikely-to-
be-mainstream-2013-5)

It must be uplifting being one of their "journalists".

